# Weisser Belag



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und habe schon Probleme.

und zwar wenn ich seitlich an meinen Koi vorbeischaue haben die meisten einen schwachen weissen Belag so ahnlich wie Samt, die Wasserwerte sind i.O. habe sie selber gemessen und war auch bei meinem Koihändler.
Ein Tierarzt war auch schon da hat Abstriche von fast allen Fischen gemacht, abr nur ein oder zwei Hautwürmer gefunden. Sont nichts.
Meine wassertemp. ist bei 18 Crad.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen

Im vorraus schon besten Dank.
Ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 

eine Bitte, wir sind im Begriff einen Fragebogen zu testen, der Diagnosen etwas vereinfacht und letztendlich auch exakter macht.  
Grundsätzlich würde ich mal auf Anfangsstadium von Ichtyo tippen. 
Typisches Zeichen wäre da der Grauschleier. Im frühen Stadium unter dem Mikroskop etwas schwer sichtbar. 

Fragebogen 

1. Beschreiben Sie die Krankheit, das Verhalten der Fische und die Symptome: 

2. Welche Fische sind von der Krankheit (den Symptomen) befallen und welche bereits gestorben? 

3. Wann und wie begannen die Symptome? 

4. Wie alt sind die kranken Fische? 

5. Wann wurden gegebenenfalls neue Fische eingesetzt und woher kommen sie? 

6. Ist vor kurzem etwas nennenswertes geschehen? Ein größerer Wasserwechsel? Ein Defekt? Eine andere Krankheit oder ein Problem, das behandelt wurde? Neue Dekoration, neue Pflanzen etc.? 

7. Wie ist es um die Wasserqualität bestellt? Mit welchem Test gemessen? 
Wassertemperatur der letzten Wochen? 
pH-Wert= 
Ammonium= 
Nitrit= 
Nitrat= 
Phosphat= 
Sauerstoffgehalt= 
Härte= 
Kupfer= 
__ Blei= 

8. Beschreiben Sie den Teich und seinen Inhalt: 
Wie alt? 
Wie viele Liter? 
Größe und Art des Filters? 
Menge an Fisch(Anzahl und Kilogramm)? 
Wie war das Wachstum der Fische? 

9. Wann wurde zum letzten mal Wasser gewechselt, wann der Filter gereinigt? 

10. Welches Wasserverwenden Sie? Brunnen, Leitungswasser, Regenwasser 

11. Welche Produkte, Chemikalien wurden vor Kurzem verwendet? Ist in den letzten Wochen etwas Nennenswertes in dem oder neben dem Teich geschehen(z.B. Anstrich der Terrasse etc.)? 

12. Welches Futter verfüttern sie die letzten Monate?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo !

Gewagte Vermutung r.t.

Grau-weißliche Schleier lassen klassische Hauttrüber vermuten.
Gyrodactylos verursacht gräuliche Hautpartien, aber mit rauher Haut.
Aber wenn der Tierarzt das schon nicht weiß, würde mir das zu denken geben.
Vielleicht mal was gegen die Hautwürmer unternehmen und gleichzeitig was gegen Hauttrüber.
Ichtyo kann man auch im Anfangsstadium gut unter einem Mikroskop nachweisen. Entweder als __ Schwärmer oder als weißen Punkt auf dem Fisch.
Weitere klassische Hauttrüber und immo schwer angesagt sind
Costia, Trichodina und Chilodonella.
Aber wenn ein Tierarzt nix findet?? Dann können es ja nur die __ Würmer sein oder? Oder kennt der sich nich so mit Fischen aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,
für die __ Würmer habe ich vom Tierarzt Ovitelmin oder so bekommen,
und ich muss sagen erhat schon Ahnung von Koi, er hat mir mal einen genäht und es ist wieder so als ob niemals was gewesen wäre.
Ich habe dieses Problem aber schon seit drei Jahren als ich mit dem schönen zeitraubenden Hobby angefangen habe. Hr. Bretzinger war auch schon bei mir, und der Belag ist immer noch da, er hat auch nichts gefunden.   
Ich denke ich muss damit Leben. Die Fische sind sonst munter und fressen.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gast, 
da hast du vollkommen Recht. 
Ralf hat den Fragebogen noch nicht beantwortet, es kann daher nicht so eilig sein. Warten wir mal ab, was kommt. 
Bei den von dir geschilderten weissen Punkten ist der Ichtyo allerdings nicht mehr im Anfangsstadium, sondern schon voll im Zyklus, oder? 
In diesem Stadium kann man Ihn natürlich prächtig unterm Mikroskop finden, aber halt dann auch mit dem Auge. 

Weshalb eigentlich immer als Gast, lieber Gast. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Weshalb eigentlich immer als Gast, lieber Gast. 


Ich bin angemeldet aber irgendwie funst das nicht ich glaube Ihr wollt mich nicht.  

Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

So hier nun die Liste.
Es eilt mir sehr denn ich habe schon 2 Fische verloren, und schon mächtig Geld ausgegeben.
1. Beschreiben Sie die Krankheit, das Verhalten der Fische und die Symptome:  Weißer Samtartiger Belag, auf dem ganzen Fisch gleichmäßig verteilt, Überall.

2. Welche Fische sind von der Krankheit (den Symptomen) befallen und welche bereits gestorben? Fast alle. 2 sind gestorben, 1 wunderschöner Showa, wirklich schön und Zutraulich. 1 Ebensoschöner schwarz weißer.

3. Wann und wie begannen die Symptome? Der weiße Belag schon 2 oder 3Jahre. Der Showa hatte keine ausseren Anzeichen er hat hat bis zum letzten Tag gefressen und ist ganz normal mit den Anderen mitgeschwommwn. Dann hat er morgens auf dem Boden gelegen und sich nicht mehr bewegt, ich ihn rausgeholt und in ein Salzbad gelegt, 2 Minuten später war er Tod.
Keinerlei aüssere Verletzungen. Kiemen wunderbar. 

4. Wie alt sind die kranken Fische? zwischen 1 und 4-5 Jahre

5. Wann wurden gegebenenfalls neue Fische eingesetzt und woher kommen sie? Vor ca. 2 Wochen, von Kyoto Koi Farm in Holland

6. Ist vor kurzem etwas nennenswertes geschehen? Ein größerer Wasserwechsel? Ein Defekt? Eine andere Krankheit oder ein Problem, das behandelt wurde? Neue Dekoration, neue Pflanzen etc.? 
Nur den Üblichen wasserwechel, Nur die Hautwürmer, und ein Loch von einer Verletzung an einem Kohaku das aber super am heilen ist.
7. Wie ist es um die Wasserqualität bestellt? Mit welchem Test gemessen? 
Wassertemperatur der letzten Wochen? ca. 19rad
pH-Wert= 7,5
Ammonium= 
Nitrit= 0
Nitrat= 0,1
Phosphat= 
Sauerstoffgehalt= 
Härte= 
Kupfer= 
__ Blei= 
gemessen mit Tetra messstäbchen und vom Koihändler er sagte Wasserwerte wären alle gut.
8. Beschreiben Sie den Teich und seinen Inhalt: 
Wie alt? 2 Jahre
Wie viele Liter? 16000
Größe und Art des Filters? 5 Kammer schwerkraftfilter ca. 400lTr. Abschäumfilter und 300 ltr. Pflanzenfilter
Menge an Fisch(Anzahl und Kilogramm)? 16-17 meist 1-2Jährige bis 30cm. 2 Grosse 40-50cm alter weiß ich nicht
Wie war das Wachstum der Fische? Suber

9. Wann wurde zum letzten mal Wasser gewechselt, wann der Filter gereinigt? vor einer Woche, Filter gereingt vor ca 2 Monaten

10. Welches Wasserverwenden Sie? Brunnen, Leitungswasser, Regenwasser  Leitungswasser

11. Welche Produkte, Chemikalien wurden vor Kurzem verwendet? Ist in den letzten Wochen etwas Nennenswertes in dem oder neben dem Teich geschehen(z.B. Anstrich der Terrasse etc.)? Malachitgrün und Ovotelmin 
gegen die __ Würmer

12. Welches Futter verfüttern sie die letzten Monate? Vom Koi Discount das Medikoi Health Food und als Vitaminzusatz Provivit-1

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir nun helfen könnt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

So hier nun die Liste.
Es eilt mir sehr denn ich habe schon 2 Fische verloren, und schon mächtig Geld ausgegeben.
1. Beschreiben Sie die Krankheit, das Verhalten der Fische und die Symptome:  Weißer Samtartiger Belag, auf dem ganzen Fisch gleichmäßig verteilt, Überall.

2. Welche Fische sind von der Krankheit (den Symptomen) befallen und welche bereits gestorben? Fast alle. 2 sind gestorben, 1 wunderschöner Showa, wirklich schön und Zutraulich. 1 Ebensoschöner schwarz weißer.

3. Wann und wie begannen die Symptome? Der weiße Belag schon 2 oder 3Jahre. Der Showa hatte keine ausseren Anzeichen er hat hat bis zum letzten Tag gefressen und ist ganz normal mit den Anderen mitgeschwommwn. Dann hat er morgens auf dem Boden gelegen und sich nicht mehr bewegt, ich ihn rausgeholt und in ein Salzbad gelegt, 2 Minuten später war er Tod.
Keinerlei aüssere Verletzungen. Kiemen wunderbar. 

4. Wie alt sind die kranken Fische? zwischen 1 und 4-5 Jahre

5. Wann wurden gegebenenfalls neue Fische eingesetzt und woher kommen sie? Vor ca. 2 Wochen, von Kyoto Koi Farm in Holland

6. Ist vor kurzem etwas nennenswertes geschehen? Ein größerer Wasserwechsel? Ein Defekt? Eine andere Krankheit oder ein Problem, das behandelt wurde? Neue Dekoration, neue Pflanzen etc.? 
Nur den Üblichen wasserwechel, Nur die Hautwürmer, und ein Loch von einer Verletzung an einem Kohaku das aber super am heilen ist.
7. Wie ist es um die Wasserqualität bestellt? Mit welchem Test gemessen? 
Wassertemperatur der letzten Wochen? ca. 19rad
pH-Wert= 7,5
Ammonium= 
Nitrit= 0
Nitrat= 0,1
Phosphat= 
Sauerstoffgehalt= 
Härte= 
Kupfer= 
__ Blei= 
gemessen mit Tetra messstäbchen und vom Koihändler er sagte Wasserwerte wären alle gut.
8. Beschreiben Sie den Teich und seinen Inhalt: 
Wie alt? 2 Jahre
Wie viele Liter? 16000
Größe und Art des Filters? 5 Kammer schwerkraftfilter ca. 400lTr. Abschäumfilter und 300 ltr. Pflanzenfilter
Menge an Fisch(Anzahl und Kilogramm)? 16-17 meist 1-2Jährige bis 30cm. 2 Grosse 40-50cm alter weiß ich nicht
Wie war das Wachstum der Fische? Suber

9. Wann wurde zum letzten mal Wasser gewechselt, wann der Filter gereinigt? vor einer Woche, Filter gereingt vor ca 2 Monaten

10. Welches Wasserverwenden Sie? Brunnen, Leitungswasser, Regenwasser  Leitungswasser

11. Welche Produkte, Chemikalien wurden vor Kurzem verwendet? Ist in den letzten Wochen etwas Nennenswertes in dem oder neben dem Teich geschehen(z.B. Anstrich der Terrasse etc.)? Malachitgrün und Ovotelmin 
gegen die __ Würmer

12. Welches Futter verfüttern sie die letzten Monate? Vom Koi Discount das Medikoi Health Food und als Vitaminzusatz Provivit-1

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir nun helfen könnt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So hier nun die Liste.
> Es eilt mir sehr denn ich habe schon 2 Fische verloren, und schon mächtig Geld ausgegeben.
> 1. Beschreiben Sie die Krankheit, das Verhalten der Fische und die Symptome:  Weißer Samtartiger Belag, auf dem ganzen Fisch gleichmäßig verteilt, Überall.
> 
> ...



So bin nun kein Gast mehr

Gruss Ralfi ehemal Gast


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralfi, 

wann sind denn die beiden Koi gestorben? 
Ich denke doch vor der Behandlung mit Malchit b.z.w. Ovitelmin. 
Und die Abstriche wurden offensichtlich auch vor der darauf folgenden  Behandlung gemacht. 
Wenn Dein Teich nun schon mit den beiden Mitteln behandelt wurde, dann sehe ich kein akutes Problem mehr. 

Die Hauttrübung scheint für die Fische keine Gefahr zu sein, wenn sie schon Jahre damit leben und hat allen Anschein nach nichts mit dem Tod der zwei Koi zu tun. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralfi

ich musste dieses Jahr auch einen Verlust von 5 Koi hinnehmen , hatte eigentlich nichts Aussergewöhnliches auf den Fischen bei einem Abstrich gefunden . Unsere Koi hatten einen weissen Schleier welcher von Costia herführte . Nur dürfte Costia keine grossen Koi dahinraffen . Ich habe mit einer Tierärtztin telefoniert , welche mir sagte , das nach diesem mildem Winter viele Koibesitzer Probleme mit ihren Fischen haben . Ich mache gerade eine Kur mit unseren , warte noch auf das hofentlich positieve Ergebnis . Da du schon behandelt hast , dürfte das Sterben eigentlich eingedämmt sein , wenn ein Tierarzt nichts findet an __ Parasiten , müsstest du Ruhe haben .
Zu deinem weissem Samt .
Da die Fische dies schon länger haben , schadet ihnen dies wohl auch nicht . Wir haben zwei Koi , welche die ganze Seite mit solchem weissen Belag versehen haben , nach dem Winter ganz schlimm , im Sommer geht es teilweise zurück , nie ganz . Ist bei unseren einfach Karpfenpocken , töten keinen Fisch , sehen aber nicht schön aus .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo 
Also Costia würde ich ausschließen,sind kleine Geiseltierchen würde man unter einem Mikroskop sehen.Bildet auch keinen Weissen sondern einen grauen Belag.Ich würde eher auf einen Pilzbefall Tippen.
Aber nur nach Aussagen kann man schlecht etwas genaues sagen.
Wenn eine Salzbehandlung nicht hilft,Muß der Fisch genauer untersucht werden.Auf jeden Fall wenn es denn ein Belag ist, kann es nicht gut für den Fisch sein,auch wenn er damit Jahrelang angeblich gut lebt.Der Normalzustand für den Fisch ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.

paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Paul

ob der Schleier nun weiss oder weiss-grau ist , ich hatte diesen netten Costia Parasit auch unter den Mikroskop übersehen   Nur ist dieser Belag nicht samtig . Ein Pilzbefall kommt seiner Schilderung schon nahe , glaube aber nicht , das ein Koi damit mehrere Jahre überlebt . 
Das es nicht gut für den Fisch sein kann , da gebe ich dir Recht , wenn es aber Pocken sind , was soll man dagegen tun ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Ja Patrick 
Das stimmt Costia ist schwer zu erkennen,man muß sich auf Bewegungen konzentrieren dann gehts.Und die zwei Glasplättchen nicht zu sehr 
zusammen drücken.
Tja was kann man machen,am besten den ganzen Teich behandeln,
wenn Costia überhand nimmt.Ein geringer Befall ist fast normal
und muß nicht zwingend behandelt werden.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hi an Costia glaube ich nicht, hätte doch bestimmt mein Tierarzt festgestellt, und wenn er wie Ihr vielleicht glaubt zu wenig erfahrung mit Koi hätte, dann sollte doch unser Fichspezialist Hr. Achim Bretzinger 
Costia feststellen können aber der hat auch nichts gefunden. 
Ich bin mit meinem Latain am ende 
Gruss Ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich denke, dass man Doc. Bretzinger einiges Wissen über Koi zutrauen darf.
Von daher kann man parasitären Befall glaube ich ausschließen.
Ich tippe da eher auf größere Karpfenpocken, die ja auch mal mehrere Zentimeter einnehmen können. Vielleicht wäre ein Foto da hilfreich.

r.t.  Ichtyo wirst Du auf Deinen Fischen in beiden Stadien deutlich erkenen können; wenn Du denn ein Mikroskop hast.
Im Schwärmerstadium vor dem Einnisten oder im Freßstadium als weißen Punkt. Ist eigentlich egal. Dazwischen schwebt er im Wasser oder hängt an einer Pflanze zur Vermehrung, bis wieder die __ Schwärmer loslegen.
Dieser Zyklus dauert 4-6 Tage. Daher sollte man ja auch eine Kur machen. (z.Beispiel Tag 1 und 2 und 7 und 8) Dann hat man sie alle.

Ralfi; Auch wenn man es nicht herufbeschwören sollte; überlege Dir bei dem nächsten unerklärlichen Verlust, ob das Tier nicht mal von einem Tierarzt näher untersucht/seziert werden sollte. Dann wirst Du es wissen, zumal ein äußerlicher Grund wohl nach Deinen Schilderungen auszuschließen ist.

Paul; Costia hat bei meinen Koi eine gräulich-weißlichen; von der Seite betrachtet fast bläulichen Belag hingekriegt.
Und das dauerte nur 3 Tage.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Ich will nicht hoffen das noch einer aufgibt, aber den werde ich untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen schon mal geschrieben das meine koi einen weissen Belag haben, jetzt habe ich einen Chagoi aus dem Wasser geholt um in Salz zu Baden, da habe ich gesehen das dieser weiße Belag sich grossflächig ablöst,
ich und ein Bekannter von mir der auch schon mehrere Jahre Koi hat denken
das sich die kompl. Schleimhaut von dem Fisch ablöst.
Er hat eingefallene Augen Blutunterlaufene Flossen, Maul  und Schuppenränder,
könnt Ihr mir Helfen was ich machen kann. Es eilt sehr.

Gruss Ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Auch wenn es blöde klingt. Von diesem Koi wirst Du Dich wohl so oder so trennen müssen.
Rufe einen erfahrenen Koi-Tierarzt an und spreche die weitere Vorgehensweise ab. Am besten Lebendtransport dorthin und dann eine genaue Untersuchung am dann leider toten Fisch.
Du hast vor kurzem zugesetzt und die Teichtemperatur liegt bei 19 Grad.
Ich glaube, da ist eine genaue Untersuchung erforderlich.

Quarantäne gemacht? Bei welcher Temperatur?
Hatte der Chagoi dass auch schon länger? Trat das vermehrt auf, wenn zugesetzt wurde? Hast Du Mischbesatz von verschiedenen Händlern?

So wie ich das von weitem anhand Deiner Angaben beurteilen kann, hast Du ein bakterielles Problem im Teich, da bis auf __ Würmer __ Parasiten auszuschließen sind. Du brauchst eine Bestimmung des Erregers und eine Bestimmung des richtigen Medikamentes für den Teich. Das kann nur ein Tierarzt.
Auf ein Breitbandantibiotikum würde ich mich persönlich nicht verlassen.
Mußt Du aber selbst entscheiden.
Die gibt es auch zu kaufen. SERA bactopur soll sooo schlecht nicht sein.
Aber Du hast ja schon genug reingekippt. Sprech das lieber mit Doc. Bretzinger ab.

Wenn das alle Koi schon länger haben, kann man KHV hoffentlich ausschließen. Da gibt es eine ähnlich Symptomatik.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Lese gerade nochmal, dass Du Deinen Filter schon länger nicht gereinigt hast.
Wie sieht es im Teich aus. Liegt da noch "Restmüll" der vergangenen Monate rum?
Bakterien der Gattung Pseudomonas sollen sich darin ganz wohl fühlen und verursachen meines Wissens nach auch so eine Symptomatik.
Das alles ist im Internet aber schwer zu beurteilen.

Du kannst auch mal das Wasser untersuchen lassen. Das kostet Dich dann aber alles in allem eine ganze Stange Geld.


----------

